# 2 Samuel 22:2



## Michael (Mar 20, 2006)

*The Lord is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer*...

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by Ezekiel16]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2006)




----------

